# Pour time for a triple



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

Tried googling but haven't found a conclusive answer to this.

When extracting a triple (~ 23g), what sort of time should one try for? I've read all sorts of things, the standard 28 secs, longer and even shorter!

I'm trying to get the x ml/g in y secs rule down so I can concentrate on the rest if the technique.

Your help as always, is appreciated!


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

well best thing would be to try aiming for an extraction ratio at first and see what kind of times you're getting.

i'd imagine something in the 32 second region would be right though. Say 21g in, 30-40g out over 30 ish seconds


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

Will give this a go and report back, thanks.


----------

